# Anyone know about a taller guys bmx bike??



## JoNRoksIT (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey fellas,

I'm looking for a decent priced bmx bike (300-500) for a tall guy.. i just want something to mess around on.. i just dont know sizing and such on bmx compared to mtb.. any brand info would be cool. frame or full bike! thanks Jon


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

trials bikes are BMX scaled up (sort of).
Just get one of them, more fun to ride and can do the same stuff + more


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe a 26" DJ bike? 24" cruiser bmx with either race or park geometry? What are you wanting the bmx bike for? You say messing around, but does that mean trying to clear a BMX track as fast as possible, or practice getting air and nailing tricks?


----------



## JoNRoksIT (Sep 13, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> Maybe a 26" DJ bike? 24" cruiser bmx with either race or park geometry? What are you wanting the bmx bike for? You say messing around, but does that mean trying to clear a BMX track as fast as possible, or practice getting air and nailing tricks?


SOrry, i guess i should have clarified that. it wille mainly for dirt jumping/ skate park riding. im wondering now if i should just get a freeride


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and built up a 24" wheeled singlespeed as my do everything bike. You have to be very selective in the frame geo, particularly seat tube length if you want to get proper leg extension. You can compensate top tube length (to some degree) with stem length, but you have to be careful.

My bike is a mix of BMX/FR/DH parts so it's very durable, but it's a wee bit heavy. A do-it-all is a compromise, but since I can get full leg extension with a 410mm Thomson post, drop the seat and hit the skate park with my kids, or ride any of the local technical stuff - I never have to worry about which bike I'm on. I've adjusted to the weight and have even ridden it on all day epics. Only real downside is catching air at the park, but anything with momentum is sweet!

I could easily shave 6lbs. off the total weight with lighter wheels/tires, but that would detract from the FR/DH survivability/fun-factor. I'm still contemplating a second set of wheels though...

Tom P.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I would grab one of the Eastern complete bikes in 24in or 26in (like this one). Then throw some taller handlebars on it. They come with a 4-5in rise, but you can get up to 9in rise and 28in wide bars if you look around.

Also check out Dan's Comp, it's the biggest online source for bmx goods.


----------



## JoNRoksIT (Sep 13, 2009)

AL29er said:


> I would grab one of the Eastern complete bikes in 24in or 26in (like this one). Then throw some taller handlebars on it. They come with a 4-5in rise, but you can get up to 9in rise and 28in wide bars if you look around.
> 
> Also check out Dan's Comp, it's the biggest online source for bmx goods.


i was at the trek store today and was discussing what io was looking for and they told me i need a big mx?? and i was thinking maybe i'd get a frame and build it over the witner to have something to do. i would like to find a frame for around 200-300 maybe anyone know where or what brand maybe to look for??


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

This: http://www.sebikes.com/Retro/29--Big-Ripper.aspx

or: http://www.sebikes.com/Singlespeed/29-Stout.aspx

Removable stickers so you can remove the stickers on the Big-Ripper so it doesn't look so hideous


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^^ I kind of agree. SE has a huge selection of 24 and 26 inch cruisers. The 29er is there too. I ride a 2007 SE So-Cal Flyer at the bmx track. Its the poor/fat mans floval flyer.
Downside is that I have had to upgrade evrything. Broke the plastic doo dad in the headset while crashing. The unsealed american bottom bracket never liked my fat ass, nor did the crank arms. I never even rode the stock wheels because I had a set of ryno-lites already. Stock brakes sucked too, so they got swapped out for xtr's. Bars are now S&M. The frame has been through a lot of racing, and has held up perfectly. No complaints about that.
I would buy another SE frameset ANY DAY. They can keep the rest of the stuff they hang off of them next time though.
I have always admired the Eastern's too. Especially the 24" and 26" trai diggers. Heavy, but hell for stout.


----------



## TinyBlake (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys im 7foot 1 and was just wondering if there'd be a frame big enough for me for a bmx bike to ride at the skate park. also how much $$$ would I be looking at? Thanks.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Search Pinkbike's classifieds for Stout bikes. He's got some 24" cruisers with 23" top tubes that would fit you best, but you'll need to piece together the rest of the build.

If that's too rich, WeThePeople have a 24" cruiser called the Atlas that comes with a 22" top tube. I'm a few inches shorter than you at 6'9" but loving mine. 









The cruiser is replacing my old 26" Santa Cruz Chameleon built up as a dirt jumper.


----------

